# We exist now but tomorrow we may not?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Can you know you won't die tomorrow?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.finder.com/life-insurance/odds-of-dying
there is a table, where you can find based on your age and gender, the probability that you die during the next year


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Can you know you won't die tomorrow?


I'm not sure I didn't die last week. Could be I just wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

atsizat said:


> Can you know you won't die tomorrow?


You could die today, so don't worry about tomorrow.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Can’t think of a more depressing topic.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I'm sure someone will think of one. Anyway, I'm off to listen to some albums by Joy Division and Leonard Cohen...


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well there's the argument about Quantum immortality....


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

KenOC said:


> I'm not sure I didn't die last week. Could be I just wasn't paying attention.


Get a grip, man! Are you or are you not dead?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I live each day like it's going to last forever. I do not worry about death ... stuff happens ... boom, your dead, no fanfare, no bright flashing lights, no celebration (well except for an ex-wife or two). 

I tend not to worry about stuff I have absolutely no control over ... It's been one heck of a ride so far!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh, you’ll exist all right. Just maybe not on planet Earth.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Get a grip, man! Are you or are you not dead?


How can I know? Could be I'm dead and only imagining I'm alive. Hey, there might be profitable religion somewhere in that idea...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Michael to Fredo: "You are dead to me".

(Not an exact quote, but Fredo got the drift.)


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Can't think of a more depressing topic.


Yeah, you Americans don't have Brexit, do you.....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

atsizat said:


> Can you know you won't die tomorrow?


Maybe if you had a time machine. But then tomorrow could be yesterday. That's an even worse conundrum.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

CnC Bartok said:


> Yeah, you Americans don't have Brexit, do you.....


They have Mexit.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

As William S. Burroughs said, "You're already dead; you just don't realize it."


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

CnC Bartok said:


> Yeah, you Americans don't have Brexit, do you.....


I'll never understand why it takes a supermajority, 2/3, in the House of Commons to prematurely dissolve parliament, but Brexit was decided by a simple majority...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

An old friend of mine died a few weeks ago, heart attack at the age of 40. He was just running in a park and then he keeled over. He's left behind a young wife with a 1-year-old daughter...

Our lives are very fragile. You never know when your last day will be.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

TV Anchorman: "Today a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration, that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively, there is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves. Now, here's Tom with the Weather. "


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Our lives are very fragile. You never know when your last day will be.


I remember driving on a freeway in the rain when I hit a pool of water and spun out, was t-boned by a semi, and came to rest on the offramp. It's only by the grace of God that I walked away from it. But since then, my wife doesn't let me leave the house without a kiss. It's our way of celebrating the present moment.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In the nineties I was stuck in the left lane of a highway traffic jam at the bottom of a hill in Germany. A bus in the right lane could not stop in time, started swerving and crushed at high speed into the car right in front of me. Several people died. I could not do a thing, pure luck it was not me.

And of course in 2011 I survived a heart attack, which also could have gone differently.

It's a platitude, but there's wisdom behind the saying that one should try to enjoy every single day.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> An old friend of mine died a few weeks ago, heart attack at the age of 40. He was just running in a park and then he keeled over. He's left behind a young wife with a 1-year-old daughter...
> 
> Our lives are very fragile. You never know when your last day will be.


I'll be 62 before next winter. I acquired a snowblower from my father-in-law's estate and plan to use it for all but light snows. Over exertion can be a trigger to bad things.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I'll be 62 before next winter. I acquired a snowblower from my father-in-law's estate and plan to use it for all but light snows. Over exertion can be a trigger to bad things.


Good for you, I've definitely heard of older folks getting heart attacks from snow-shoveling. Especially if it's something you think you are genetically disposed to, or at risk for, take all the precautions necessary. I do wonder if my friend had a genetic condition, he was very athletic, but sometimes even athletic people can have underlying conditions that are never found.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Good for you, I've definitely heard of older folks getting heart attacks from snow-shoveling. Especially if it's something you think you are genetically disposed to, or at risk for, take all the precautions necessary. I do wonder if my friend had a genetic condition, he was very athletic, but sometimes even athletic people can have underlying conditions that are never found.


Jim Fixx popularized fitness running in the US a while back and wrote several books on the subject. He was quite well-known and seemingly in great shape. But one day in 1984, when he was jogging at 52 years old, he suddenly died of a heart attack. The culprits seemed to be a genetic predisposition and undiagnosed atherosclerosis.

'S true, you never know!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

DaveM said:


> I'll never understand why it takes a supermajority, 2/3, in the House of Commons to prematurely dissolve parliament, but Brexit was decided by a simple majority...


I wouldn't call the majority "simple". Thick, bigoted, maybe.........

You've got to remember that these are just simple farmers. These are people of the land. The common clay of the New West. You know...morons. (from Blazing Saddles)


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

CnC Bartok said:


> I wouldn't call the majority "simple". Thick, bigoted, maybe.........


the wealthy colluded with Russia and brainwashed the old, the bigoted, the poor etc.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I try to live every moment as if it were my last:

*Cough!* *Choke!* *Gasp!* *Gurgle!* *Wretch!* *Ooooooohhhhh . . .*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I try to live every moment as if it were my last:
> 
> *Cough!* *Choke!* *Gasp!* *Gurgle!* *Wretch!* *Ooooooohhhhh . . .*


Ha! That deserves a slow clap. :clap:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

KenOC said:


> How can I know? Could be I'm dead and only imagining I'm alive. Hey, there might be profitable religion somewhere in that idea...


Every morning I winch my eyes open and think "Well, I'm still alive". But maybe I'm not? Is this what they mean about 'my life flashed before my eyes'? If so, it's flashing darned slowly.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Think of all those hundreds of years BEFORE you were born, and didn't exist; you don't worry about that, do you?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Every morning I winch my eyes open and think "Well, I'm still alive". But maybe I'm not? Is this what they mean about 'my life flashed before my eyes'? If so, it's flashing darned slowly.


As William S. Burroughs said, "You're already dead; you just don't realize it."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Can you know you won't die tomorrow?


Tomorrow? Next year? In 30 years? The day will come for each of us. Should always be ready.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2019)

Does anyone here believe in "re-incarnation"? I don't but I thought this was quite funny.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> They have Mexit.


Or, possibly, "M'eh-xit"?


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

"When you are here, death is not; when death is here, you are not." -Epicurus

Or, if that's too highfalutin', Aussie comedian Jim Jeffries:"My body will rot in the ground...I won't even know I'm dead. Know why? Because I'll be f**king dead!"


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> Think of all those hundreds of years BEFORE you were born, and didn't exist; you don't worry about that, do you?


The poet Robinson Jeffers addressed that very concept in his poem _The Treasure_.....

Mountains, a moment's earth-waves rising and hollowing; the
earth too's an ephemerid; the stars-
Short-lived as grass the stars quicken in the nebula and dry in their
summer, they spiral
Blind up space, scattered black seeds of a future; nothing lives
long, the whole sky's
Recurrences tick the seconds of the hours of the ages of the gulf
before birth, and the gulf
After death is like dated: to labor eighty years in a notch of
eternity is nothing too tiresome,
Enormous repose after, enormous repose before, the flash of
activity.
Surely you never have dreamed the incredible depths were prologue
and epilogue merely
To the surface play in the sun, the instant of life, what is called
life? I fancy
That silence is the thing, this noise a found word for it; interjection,
a jump of the breath at that silence;
Stars burn, grass grows, men breathe: as a man finding treasure
says 'Ah!' but the treasure's the essence;
Before the man spoke it was there, and after he has spoken he
gathers it, inexhaustible treasure.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"I am not afraid of death, I just don't want to be there when it happens." --Woody Allen


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"Death is Nature's way of telling you to slow down."

I forget who first said this.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Strange Magic said:


> "Death is Nature's way of telling you to slow down."
> 
> I forget who first said this.


Anonymous (link). I use that site to trace quotes, very useful.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

"it is appointed unto men once to die, but after this the judgment." Hebrews 9:27

(see v 28 if you are concerned)


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

"I don't mind dying, as long as I can still breathe." ---Me


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

"When you are dead you don't know that you are dead. It is difficult only for the others.

It is the same when you are stupid..."


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The perfect song with for this thread.

"Find the meaning of the act 
Remember how it goes 
Every time you take the water 
And you swim against the flow 
The world is all around us 
The days are flying past 
And fear is so contagious
But I'm not afraid to laugh

I could go at anytime 
There's nothing safe about this life 
I could go at anytime"


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Emily Dickinson

Safe in their Alabaster Chambers—
Untouched by Morning
And untouched by Noon—
Sleep the meek members of the Resurrection—
Rafter of satin
And Roof of stone

Light laughs the breeze
In her Castle above them—

Babbles the Bee in a stolid Ear

Pipe the Sweet Birds in gorant cadence—

Ah, what sagacity perished here!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> *We exist now but tomorrow we may not?*
> Can you know you won't die tomorrow?


Any of us may die tomorrow (or today), but you will not cease to exist.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Any of us may die tomorrow (or today), but you will not cease to exist.


Who told you that?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Luchesi said:


> Who told you that?


Must be a startlingly new breakthrough with empirical data. A Nobel is imminent.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> "Death is Nature's way of telling you to slow down."
> 
> I forget who first said this.


Suspiciously resembles a Randy California lyric.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

philoctetes said:


> Suspiciously resembles a Randy California lyric.


For those who may have missed the reference:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> For those who may have missed the reference:


Wow, an entire song based on only 19 different words! Very simplistic.

They did point it in the right direction to what is wrong.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe you got the reference but missed the joke? *

* see "Sabbath v Zeppelin"


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

God knew that they would disobey, but He cursed them anyway ..and all the humans who came later. 

Childhood cancer is still a curse, along with all the other childhood diseases.

added: and deformities.


----------

